# Xmas exchange cars



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's the exchange cars that I received from Honda27 aka Darrell.. Not sure who did what but I really like them.. And Phyllis calmed the Taz car as soon as she seen it.. Please let me know who made what..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*ultimate Xchange*

got mine today too.
thank you Darryl for hosting and doing a really good job. 
this was fun!
http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/2013JulyXmasXchange







thank you very much creator of this superb creation.
if someone wants to claim building props I would be happy to know who!
I have an idea!

I had to share another view because it shows something extraordinary ....





a custom brass guide pin that centers the pin on the front axle.
fine craftsmanship and a real good Idea.
thank you Chappy2


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Glad you like it Al. Thank you Honda again.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

chappy2 said:


> Glad you like it Al. Thank you Honda again.


got mine 2day as well...
along w/ peppermint hard candy & baggy of motors,inakes, ect ;-)
metallic/candy red Rolls Dragster 4 gear !!!!:thumbsup:
FANTASTIC Detail /paint job as well !~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

TY "D" :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:

http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww221/honda27-01/135_6863_zps64263b0b.jpg


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Al, you got a nice one :thumbsup: and thanks for posting the close-up pix


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Got mine yesterday just before leaving to go to work. 
Yellow 90 vette nice job, along with some motor parts and and some mints to sweeten the package.
Thanks Honda I am looking forward to the next one


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

alpink said:


> got mine today too.
> thank you Darryl for hosting and doing a really good job.
> this was fun!
> http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/2013JulyXmasXchange
> ...


Al,
You got some score there, brass guide pin, home made axles & wheels.
Rob nice build.
SJJ


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Got mine yesterday along with the extra goodies. I was lucky to receive the Coca-Cola VW bus. My first real job was as a night time computer operator for The Coca-Cola here in Maryland so this is going to sit front and center in my display case.

Dave


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Bubba 123 said:


> got mine 2day as well...
> along w/ peppermint hard candy & baggy of motors,inakes, ect ;-)
> metallic/candy red Rolls Dragster 4 gear !!!!:thumbsup:
> FANTASTIC Detail /paint job as well !~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Bubba, 

Glad you like it. Now I need to get another Rolls so I can make one for myself. I am thinking metallic candy green or blue for my next one. 

Dave


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Re: Alpink's Coach.... WOW- Sweet Guide pin, and if those are homemade wheels- Awesome :thumbsup: Totally Envious of that Superb Build and choice of parts  Just Slap some Numbers and Sponsor Decals on her, and start hitting the Dirttracks


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The one I got is really sweet!!! I might just have to start racing!!  







I don't know who made the body, or turned in this sparkly beauty, but thank you for a really cool unusual car!!! This will go with all my other top shelf HT cars!! Thank yous to Honda for putting on the July exchange, and to Alpink for his assistance in aiding my participation in the swap!! :hat::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's a cool Bugster that arrived the other day. Somebody took some time building and detailing this one!!! Special thanks to Honda for all the work and thanks for the goodies...RM


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Glad you like it Randy!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah Joe, I was wondering about this one....I couldn't quite place the body, very unique. And I love that little exposed motor too :thumbsup: Thanks for posting pix of it- up closer.



slotcarman12078 said:


> The one I got is really sweet!!! I might just have to start racing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thanks Honda for doing all of this...*



Hittman101 said:


> Here's the exchange cars that I received from Honda27 aka Darrell.. Not sure who did what but I really like them.. And Phyllis calmed the Taz car as soon as she seen it.. Please let me know who made what..


Hittman the Ford Bronco with the two Clowns is the one I made.

Honda sent me this Bronco that I believe you made? 





I really love the way you removed the rear tire on this. This has me thinking now. 
Ooooooooooooooh great... Like I don't already have a Ca-zillion slot car projects to finish up already. lol :lol:

Seriously this Bronco is a True Blue Custom. 
When you start to cut them up and change things...that is CUSTOM!!

Again I will say it...My favorite slot cars are the ones built by fellow Hobby Talker friends!! 

Thanks EVERYONE for being my friend. :hat: Everyone here is A #1 IN MY BOOK!! :hat:

Bob...lovin' my new Bronco slot car...zilla


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Got mine on Friday this buick riviara is awesome.I love the paint job and gangster white walls is going right on the shelf.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes Zilla the Bronco was one of mine!! Here is a pic of the ones I sent in for the exchange..


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Finally got a pic of the car I received in the exchange! Thanks Hittman, it's a great build. It is my first HT custom and I look forward to the next exchange. My 8 year old and I just got done blasting green army men off the slot track!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

chappy2 said:


> Finally got a pic of the car I received in the exchange! Thanks Hittman, it's a great build. It is my first HT custom and I look forward to the next exchange. My 8 year old and I just got done blasting green army men off the slot track!


hahahahhahahahaha....blasting green army men off the slot track :lol:

Bob...sounds like fun...zilla


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Chappy glad you like it!! That's the one that my 3yr old picked the body,chassis, color and the guns for..Phyllis made sure I did it just right..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hope everyone got their Xmas surprise in July!


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Hittman101 the camaro is mine I called it Docsho Slottoon Screemon Deemon, There should of been a shifter that went along with the car. I hope you enjoy it
Thanks
Vern


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Vern, Phyllis love's it And I have the shifter put up so she won't lose it..


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

THANKS to the builder for submitting this really cool Dirt Tracker.

Thank you Honda for playing Santa this time.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*cool*



win43 said:


> THANKS to the builder for submitting this really cool Dirt Tracker.
> 
> Thank you Honda for playing Santa this time.


 That a sweet looking Pinto(?) Modified :thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Got mine a while ago, between lifes little adventures and the computer being down I haven't been on a lot. I got the really cool lighted Scooby Do van. This thing rocks !!!!!
Glad you like the Riv Comet, thats the one I did.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*xmas cars*

Thank you guys on all the good responds on your cars glad ev 1 is very happy thanks to all sent in cars.:wave:


----------

